# Late Blizzard pics, Had to clear the walks with the skid & blower...



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

pictures from the blizzard last week, a little late.... we were using the skid & blower to clear about 90% of our walks, because this is what we had to deal with. My town is higher in elevation than the surrounding areas, so it got windy and drifted here!


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

after not seeing the family for pretty much 2 days, we took our 9 month out to play in the snow! she wasn't a fan of it for very long.....


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice pictures and you've got a cute little kid. Where in Wisconsin are you located southeast corner? If so I think you guys got hit alot harder than we did in the south central part of the state


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Holy balls. That's some high snow!


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

wewille;1237320 said:


> Nice pictures and you've got a cute little kid. Where in Wisconsin are you located southeast corner? If so I think you guys got hit alot harder than we did in the south central part of the state


I'm just outside Madison


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

that would suck trying to get those walks done without the skid and blower


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

looks like its time for a bigger blowerwesportwesport


----------

